# Eclipse Natural Daylight F15T8 Bulp



## SAGE (Oct 11, 2005)

I have a ?, I want to plant my 20g tank I have and the hood I have has a F15T8 
Bulp in there. Now my ? is if there is another bulp for my hood that will have enough WPG to grow all types of plants???


----------



## TheOtherGeoff (Feb 11, 2003)

not unless you get rid of that light unit and replace it with a retro from say AH supply.


----------



## SAGE (Oct 11, 2005)

so u are saying that there is no bulb out there that can fit my top???


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

Any 18" fluorescent bulb will fit your top. What you need is a retrofit kit, or a new hood. www.ahsupply.com is the place to go for retrofits. I like www.catalinaaquarium.com for hoods, as they are of decent quality and price.
Read Rex's Guide, it will save you oh so much time/money/worry/etc.


----------



## SAGE (Oct 11, 2005)

aight well I quess imma have to go with the retrofit kit


----------



## sunkyokim (Mar 12, 2006)

i think you mean bul*b*....


----------



## tropicalmackdaddy (Mar 7, 2012)

Sssooooo
It turns out tht the light I already had is a eclipse Natural daylight f15T8 18"
Does anybody know if tht has a K rating of 6500 or more? I couldn't find it on anyother threads


----------



## HammerJoe (Jul 15, 2005)

I came across this thread.
I would also like to know what the K rating for that bulb is too?


----------

